# Mortigars Necrons



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, another army i have sitting unpainted on shelves, in boxes, and random other places around the house.
Some of it is new, some of it is old and in need of stripping and there is even some of the really old metal stuff.
Since the new codex i have been buying bits here and there and building them, and then as usual sticking them on a shelf to paint sometime this decade, but for now whilst motivated i plan to get a good chunk painted. Will be stripping the old stuff soon and adding them to the shelves to start.
1 unit done so far, which is outside on my painted necron shelf looking lonely, photos of them done tommorowish
quick pic of this weeks victims


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

quick pic of the unit that was already done and will be the colour scheme for the overall army, should hopefully have the new unit done by the end of the week


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks good man. I'm almost always a fan of bronze.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! The metallics are looking ace!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Great looking Necrons! Nice work here


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Good work. What color is the one used on the shields/axes?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

GreaterDragon said:


> Good work. What color is the one used on the shields/axes?


its a dark angels green, then washed, then highlights with scorpion green


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look great, good job. I really like the bronzed/gold colours as well as the greens.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

2nd lychguard unit done, will be sorting out next weeks installment later in the weekend


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

busy week ahead this week, plan to get these done


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lychgaurd are looking great and I am looking forward to seeing those Deathmarks!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with Midge, the second Lychguard unit looks good. Looking forward to the next lot you have lined up for painting.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

no updates for a while but plenty done, the 2 units and lord, plus found some warriors and scarabs. also managed to do a unit of wraiths for march army painting challenge.

will be some more progress this weekend as have found some more bits and pieces, just have to save myself something for the challenge next month


----------

